# John Wick II trailer !!!!



## wakjob (Oct 8, 2016)

Ohman...


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 8, 2016)

In cause actiony bullet things


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 9, 2016)

the first one was great...can't wait for this.


----------



## Duosphere (Oct 9, 2016)

Another "I have no supernatural powers but nobody can kill me" factor stupidity.
It doesn't matter how many bullets, or punches, or kicks they do I won't die because I'm the man.
Ask Batman about it.
LOL


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Oct 9, 2016)

Duosphere said:


> Another "I have no supernatural powers but nobody can kill me" factor stupidity.
> It doesn't matter how many bullets, or punches, or kicks they do I won't die because I'm the man.
> Ask Batman about it.
> LOL



you've never seen Die Hard have you?

back on topic, looking forward to this because a non-shakey cam action sequence in Hollywood is worth it in my book


----------



## Duosphere (Oct 9, 2016)

Ibanezsam4 said:


> you've never seen Die Hard have you?
> 
> back on topic, looking forward to this because a non-shakey cam action sequence in Hollywood is worth it in my book



Yes I did but I thought I wouldn't have to post an endless list of dumb (nobody can kill me) movies (I guess it should start with David and Goliath) because I knew only smart members would understand my point with only one example


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Oct 9, 2016)

Duosphere said:


> Yes I did but I thought I wouldn't have to post an endless list of dumb (nobody can kill me) movies (I guess it should start with David and Goliath) because I knew only smart members would understand my point with only one example



and i thought most people recognized that was the basic premise of every action movie ever made. obvious comments, remain and shall always be, obvious.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 9, 2016)

Ibanezsam4 said:


> and i thought most people recognized that was the basic premise of every action movie ever made.



 

Interesting you mentioned Die Hard. That movie, while still an archetype action film, was a transitional movie from all the action films birthed from the Reagan Administration. Sure John McClain didn't die, but it was the first time the protagonist wasn't an invincible cipher but rather than a flawed everyman that projected better to the audience. It was a breath of fresh air from a genre that was getting weary. What a great film. 


Colour me interested in John Wick 2, since the first one ruled.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Oct 10, 2016)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Interesting you mentioned Die Hard. That movie, while still an archetype action film, was a transitional movie from all the action films birthed from the Reagan Administration. Sure John McClain didn't die, but it was the first time the protagonist wasn't an invincible cipher but rather than a flawed everyman that projected better to the audience. It was a breath of fresh air from a genre that was getting weary. What a great film.
> 
> 
> Colour me interested in John Wick 2, since the first one ruled.



it's about time the "bullet ballet" came back into the genre. i like this new twist on it


----------



## bostjan (Oct 10, 2016)

Duosphere said:


> Another "I have no supernatural powers but nobody can kill me" factor stupidity.
> It doesn't matter how many bullets, or punches, or kicks they do I won't die because I'm the man.
> Ask Batman about it.
> LOL


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Oct 10, 2016)

Loved the first Wick, definitely looking forward to a sequel. 



Bloody_Inferno said:


> Interesting you mentioned Die Hard. That movie, while still an archetype action film, was a transitional movie from all the action films birthed from the Reagan Administration. Sure John McClain didn't die, but it was the first time the protagonist wasn't an invincible cipher but rather than a flawed everyman that projected better to the audience. It was a breath of fresh air from a genre that was getting weary. What a great film.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 10, 2016)

Ibanezsam4 said:


> it's about time the "bullet ballet" came back into the genre. i like this new twist on it



I thought about that, but in retrospect the 'bullet ballet' was back when The Matrix came about. Funny how Keanu Reeves is actually a decent action star. 

There's always the Expendables and Taken trilogies. They both just happen to celebrate all things action to the older demographic, the former being all things Reagan nostalgia celebration while the latter is a straight up dad fantasy film. But the Expendables sucked and got alright only up until the third movie, and while the first Taken movie was great fun, it all just fell apart after ever sequel to the point of straight up wearing the skin of The Fugitive in part 3. 

John Wick is probably the best 'bullet ballet' kind of action in recent memory. It makes you forget that the plot is essentially just another retelling of The Punisher, but because of the larger than life supporting cast. They tell their own backstories just by going onscreen. It's not often you think about that and it's great way to add more depth to the straight forward revenge story without forcefully getting in the way of it. 

Here's hoping the sequel delivers.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Oct 11, 2016)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I thought about that, but in retrospect the 'bullet ballet' was back when The Matrix came about. Funny how Keanu Reeves is actually a decent action star.



when i say Bullet Ballet i think John Woo


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 11, 2016)

Fair enough. Just replace the Matrix with a bunch of classic Chow Yun Fat movies then.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Oct 12, 2016)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Fair enough. Just replace the Matrix with a bunch of classic Chow Yun Fat movies then.



i'd rather just replace reloaded and revelations with chow yun fat movies, that way we all win


----------

